
How to Analyze Your Market – Market Research for Entrepreneurs - quizbiz
https://medium.com/grafting-legacy/how-to-analyze-your-market-market-research-for-entrepreneurs-12eacf305831
======
sharemywin
Not perfect but helps you answer a lot of the questions you need to answer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_Model_Canvas#/media/F...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_Model_Canvas#/media/File:Business_Model_Canvas.png)

